# my dog...



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

you can see how slowly this breed develops before reaching its enoromus proportions ...


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

very nice looking dog what breed is he?nice colour


----------



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

its central asian shepherd


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've never seen that breed before. Looks very cool! Also looks mild mannered.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Does it have ears?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Very cool looking dog.


----------



## XueHa (Sep 26, 2003)

timmy it doesnt


----------

